# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  المسالكْ لحفظِ ألفيَّةِ ابن مالكْ

## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بسم الله ، والحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .
وبعد .

فإن العنوانَ موفَّقٌ ، لكن ملقيه غير موفَّقٌّ ، ومثلُ هذه العناوين ، لا يحسنُها إلا الكبار ، لكنها تجرِبةٌ أسأل اللهَ بها النفعَ والقَبول .

قال الرحبي في ( الرحبية ) :
. . . . . . . . . .** فاحفظْ فكلُّ حافظ ٍ إمام ُ .

وقال العلماء ( من حفظ َ المتون – حازَ الفنون ) 
ولا يسيطرُ طالبُ العلم ِ على معلوماتِه ، ولو قرأ ما قرأ وبلغ ذكاؤه ما بلغ ، إلا بالحفظ .
وقال الإمامُ المحقِّقُ ابنُ حزم ٍ الظاهري ، وهم يحرقون كتُبه :
إنْ تحرقوا القرْطاسَ لن تحرِقوا الذي * حوى القرطاس بل هو في صدريْ

يسيرُ معي حيثُ استقلَّت ركائبي ** وينزلُ إن أنزلْ ويدفن في قبريْ 

ثُمَّ إنَّ الناسَ متفاوتون في الفهم ِ، كما هم متفاوتون في الحفظ.
فمنهم من يحفظ سريعاً .. وينسى سريعا ، ومنهم من حفظه بطيئٌ .. وينسى سريعا .
وأعلاهم :
من يحفظ سريعا .. وينسى بطيئا .
ثم :
من يحفظُ بطيئًا .. وينسى بطيئا .
وأدناهم :
من حفظه بطيئٌ ٍ .. وينسى سريعا ً .
والغالب على طلبةِ العلم : أنَّ حفظهم ونسيانَهم سيِّان ، والتوسُّط فيهما .
ولذلك ؛ فإن المقْـدِم على حفظ المتون القصيرة ، كمتنِ الآجرُّوميَّة ،ِ ومتن الورقات ، والبيقونيَّة ، أو الطويلة ، كألفيَّة ابنِ مالك ، ومراقي السُّعود، والشاطبية ، وأمثالهمَا ؛ بحاجة ٍ لبرنامج ينهجُ عليه ، ليكمِل مسيرَه ، ولئّلا تحول دون حفظه المعوِّقاتِ ، فيُمسكُ عنه . 

وقبل أن أبدأ بالمسالك لحفظ ألفية ابن مالك، أذكر أمورًا هامَّة يجدرُ بالحافظ التمسكُّ بها:
(1) لم أرَ وقتًا للحفظ، أجمل من هذين ( وقت السحر إلى طلوع الشمس ) ( بين المغرب والعشاء ) فإنَّ الذهنَ يكونُ صافيًّا نقيًّا.
(2) البعدُ عن الأماكن التي تكثر فيها الملهيات والمشغلات ، خاصةً البيت الزوجي مع الأولاد .
(3) إخلاصُ النية ، وإخفاء الهمَّة ، فبعضهم إذا وجدَ صاحبَه قال له ( حفظتُ 500 بيتاً من ألفيةِ ابن مالك ) فيقول صاحبُه : ما شاء الله .. ما شاء الله .. اللهم بارك .. اللهم بارك ، وبالتالي(أ) يكبرُ الحافظ ، فيقول : قد سلكتُ زمنًا في الحفظ ، علِّي أخفِّفْ ما أحفظه ، ثم يقول : أنا أحفظ 500 بيت ، فلأتوقف قليلًا ، وهكذا ! حتى تزول الهمَّة(ب).

(4) تركُ المعاصي ( شكوتُ إلى وكيع ٍ سوءَ حفظي – فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي)
(5) الإقلال من الطعام فإنَّ( البطنة تذهب الفطنة ) ( فإنَّ الداءَ أكثر ما تراهُ * يكون من الطعام ِ والشَّرابِ) والحرص على العسل ، والزبيب ، وماء زمزم .
(6) الجدُّ والمواظبة في الحفظ ( من طلب العلا سهر الليالي ).
(7) كلَّما شاب بك العمرُ ، خفَّ ضبطُك ، والحفظُ في الصِّغرِ كالنَّقشِ في الحجرِ.

( فوائد الحفظ )
(1) العلم ما حواهُ الصدر لا ما حواه القِمـطرُ .
(2) يصحبكُ الحفظُ أينما ذهبت َ ، فقد قال عبد الزراق : كل علم ٍ لا يدخل مع صاحبه الحمام فلا تعده علمًا .
(3) إعمال الذاكرة .
(4)ضبطُ العلم ِ ، وجمعُه .

( مسالكُ حفظِ ألفيَّة ابن مالك )
تـتنوع المشاربُ في حفظ ألفيَّة ابن مالك ، وعلةُ ذلك : ما قلته أولًا ، من الحفظِ البطيء والنسيان السريع .
قاعدةٌ مهمَّة ( من حفظَ سريعًا نسيَ سريعًا ) و ( من حفظ بطئيًا نسيَ بطيئًا ) .
(1) حفظ ثلاثةِ أبيات من الألفية كلَّ يوم ٍ، وهي طريقةُ الشيخ أحمد الحازمي.
مناقبها:الحفظُ البطيء، النسيان البطيء، لا إكثار في المحفوظ، طولُ مدَّة الحفظ ِ مع الإنجاز، الانتهاء خلال سنة كاملةٍ – بإذن الله -.
مثالبها: المللُ / العلاج : ربطُ الأبيات ِ بقراءةِ الشَّرح ، أو تخصيصُ شيخٍ لك يشرحُ كلَّ يوم ثلاثة أبيات .

(2) حفظ (10) أبياتٍ كلَّ يوم ٍ عدا ( يوم الجمعة ) فيخصَّصُ للمراجعة.
مناقبها:توسُّط الحفظِ، توسط النسيان، توسُّط الإنجاز، الانتهاء خلال أربعة شهور –تقريبًا-
مثالبها:سرعةُ النسيان / العلاج: تَكرار كلِّ بيت ( 100 ) مرة.

(3) حفظ (20) بيتًا كلَّ يوم، عدا يوميِ الاثنين والجمعة، فيخصَّصُ للمراجعة.
مناقبها:الحفظ السريع، سرعةُ الإنجاز، الانتهاء خلال شهرين ونصف – تقريبًا -.
مثالبها:سرعةُ النِّسيان ، / العلاج: تَكرارُ كلِّ بيتٍ (50) مرةً .
كثرةُ المحفوظ في اليوم ، / العلاج: الانتقال إلى الطريقة الثانية .

(4) حفظُ المقرَّر ـ من جامعة ٍ أو معهد ٍ أو شيخ ٍ – وذلك: بحفظ الأبيات المشروحة في كلِّ درسٍ .
مناقبها:إجبار النفسِ ، فهمُ المحفوظ ، لا مدةً للإنجازِ ؛ فهو راجع إلى المقرَّر .


(كيفيَّةُ الحفظِ)
أكثرُ ما انتفعتُ به في وضعُ (5) دقائق ، لكلِّ بيت ، أو (3) دقائق للبيت الواحد ، بأن تكرِّرْ البيت حتى ينتهيَ الوقتُ ، وفيه فوائد :
(1) إكمال المقرَّر اليومي (2) ضبطُ المحفوظ (3) النشاطُ حينَ الحفظ ِ .



( ضبطُ المحفوظ ) 
قال الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي / اعلم أولا ، أنَّ آفة العلم ( النسيان ) ولولاهُ لأصبح الكلُّ علماء .
(1) لا أنفعَ من التَّـكرار ، فقد يكرَّرُ المحفوظ من (50) إلى (200) مرةً ، مع تهيئةٍ يوم أو يومين لمراجعةِ المحفوظ .
(2) الاستدلالُ بالمحفوظ ،(ج) وذلك بذكره في موطن الاستدلال ، فإن ذُكرتْ لك مسألةُ ( مواضع همزة إن فوق الألف وتحتها ) فتسـتشهد بجميعِ مواضعها من ألفية ابن مالك :
( وهمزَ إنَّ افتحْ لسدِّ مصدرِ * مسدِّها وفي سوى ذاكَ اكسرِ) إلخ ..
(3) اتخاذُ الصَّاحبِ في الحفظ ِوالمراجعة سويًّا ، فهو محفِّزٌ ومنافسَةٌ لإكمال المسير.



( تنويهٌ )
الطرقُ –ولله الحمد – مجرَّبةٌ وأفضلها ( الطريقة الرابعة ) بل كنتُ أقرأ المحفوظ عند الشيخ فأنحرجُ إنْ لمْ أحفظْ ، وإنْ لم أضبطْ ، وإنْ لم أسمِّعْ .




( تنبيهات )


(1)تستطيع أن تطبِّق هذه القواعد ، على متن ٍ غيرَ ألفية ِ ابن مالك ، وهذا راجعٌ إلى التجرِبة ، والله المعين.
(2)سبب تكرار المحفوظ ، هو الانتهاء من مدة الحفظ ، مع الضبط ، وإلا لو حفظ وحفظ وحفظ ولم يراجع ، لانتهى منها وهو بحاجة إلى إعادة حفظِها ، بل نفسُه تمتنع عن إعادة ِ جهده ، ولا يعلم أنه تطايرَ كالريشِ في الهواء ، والله الموفِّق.
وقال أحدهم / وما سُمَّي الإنسانُ إلا لنسيهِ * ولا القلبُ إلا أنه يتقلَّبُ .
وقالوا قديمًا / إنَّ أولَ ناسٍ أولُ الناس ِ –آدم عليه السلام - .
(3) من أفضل الشروح للمبتدئ في ألفية ابن مالك ( الشرح الميسر ) لعبد العزير الحربي 
(4) نستطيعُ أن نبتدعَ طريقة خامسةً لحفظ ( ألفية ابن مالك ) وذلك حسبَ التوفيق ، إذا كنت في راحلة ، أو عند إشارة المرور ، أو وقت النزهة ، إلخ ..

أسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا ، وأن نعمل بما تعلَّمنا ، إنه على ذلك قدير ، وبالإجابة جدير .

وكتبه / أبو الهمام البرقاوي .
ليلة الجمعة ، الموافق(13 / 11 / 1431 ) هـ 



ـــــــ
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...E1%CA%C7%E1%ED (أ)
(ب) ليس هذا على إطلاقه ، فأحياناً يتحمَّسُ الحافظُ حينَ يخبِر عمَّا حفظه ، خاصةً إن وضعَ وقتًا محدَّدًا لانتهاء المحفوظ ، فيخجلُ إن فات وقتُه ، ولم يحفظ ، وقد أخبر شيخه أو صاحبَه .
(ج) أفادنيها أبو مالك العوضي .المراجع : مقال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في أهمية الحفظ .
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/alalm/50.htm وصايا لحفظ المتون للشيخ سليمان الحربي ، وهي رائعة بما تحمله الكلمة .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

وهذا الموضوع أيضا مما يفيد في تثبيت الحفظ:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5257

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

السَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
بارك الله فيكم على هذه الفوائد، ويُمْكِنُ أنْ نزيد أمرًا مهمًّا وهو أنْ يحفظ الألفيَّة مِنْ كتاب مضبوط؛ والمتون المضبوطة قليلة لكثرة دور النَّشر التِّجاريَّة، وأحسَن ما وجدتُ مِنْ متون الألفيَّة ضبط وتعليق الدُّكتور عبد اللَّطيف بن محمَّد الخطيب، توزيع مكتبة دار العروبة للنَّشر والتَّوزيع في الكويت، الطَّبعة الأولى 1427هـ-2006م، وقد رفع هذه النُّسخة الأخ المساهم -وفَّقه الله لما فيه رضاه-.
ويُمكِنُ أنْ يستعين بألفيَّة ابن مالك مسموعة بقراءة ياسر النَّشميّ -حفظه الله-، فيُحمِّلُها مِنَ الشَّبكة ويسمعها في ذهابه وإيابه أو وهو يعمل، زيادة على سماعه القرءان الكريم.
والله الموفِّق.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

ذهب عني هاتان الملحوظتان أخي ( الجزائري ) وبارك الله فيك .

وجزاكم الله خيرا أبا مالك العوضي.
أنتم سباقو غايات ، وصاحبو آيات !

----------


## النهم

السلام عليكم000بارك الله فيك ابا همام لقد أفدتنا.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وفيك أخي الشهم

----------


## مُصْعَب

بارك الله فيك أبا الهمام

----------


## أمد

أخي الكريم أبا الهمام,
جُزيت الحسنى وزيادة .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وإياكم أختنا أمد .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

قال الشيخ الفاضل عصام البشير معلِّقاً على المقال:


بارك الله فيكم.
نصائح نافعة موفقة.

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو الهمام البرقاوي  
_(4) نستطيعُ أن نبتدعَ طريقة خامسةً لحفظ ( ألفية ابن مالك ) وذلك حسبَ التوفيق ، إذا كنت في راحلة ، أو عند إشارة المرور ، أو وقت النزهة ، إلخ ..._

من عادتي أن أستغل وقت سياقة السيارة اليومي - وهو طويل - في تكرار المتون ومراجعتها، وفي مراجعة القرآن أيضا.
وسبب ذلك أنني أضن بهذا الوقت أن يضيع من عمري، ولا يمكنني فيه أن أحمل كتابا أطالع فيه، ولا قلما أكتب به؛ فلا يبقى إلا هذا الذي ذكرت، فإذا تعبت شغلت شريطا صوتيا أستريح بالاستماع إليه.

وفائدة أخرى أعرفها بالتجربة، وقد ذكرها لي أحد شيوخي منذ سنوات: لا تتوقف عن الحفظ أبدا، فإن كنت مريضا أو مرهقا، احفظ شيئا يسيرا، ولكن لا تقطع الحفظ، لأن البناء أيسر من الاستئناف. فإذا انقطعت عن الحفظ والمراجعة (وهما قرينان لا ينبغي الفصل بينهما)، احتجت إلى استئناف النظر في محفوظك قبل البدء من جديد.

وفائدة ثالثة بالتجربة أيضا: الحفظ في الصغر أسهل، لأن الذاكرة أقوى - فيما يبدو -، ولذلك قالوا: الحفظ في الصغر كالنقش على الحجر.
ولكن كبير السن يتفوق على الصغير بأمور أخرى منها حدة فهمه، وقوة الداعي في نفسه، وسعة اطلاعه على ما يرغب في الحفظ من سير الحفاظ ومناهج الحفظ، ونحو ذلك. فيسهل عليه حفظ بعض الأشياء التي قد تصعب على صغير السن.
وإنما يدخل الداخل على كثير من كبار السن بسبب كثرة المشاغل، والركون إليها، مع قلة تنظيم الوقت. فإذا استدرك الطالب هذه الأمور، استطاع أن يحفظ الكثير الكثير.

وبعض الطلبة التزم بالدين، وسمى نفسه طالب علم منذ عشر سنوات أو عشرين سنة، وهو لم يحفظ في العلم بعد شيئا معتبرا.
ولو أنه حفظ بيتين كل يوم، مع مراجعة أسبوعية، لحفظ سبع ألفيات في عشر سنوات، وضعف ذلك في عشرين سنة.
وكم يستغرق حفظ بيتين وتكرارهما؟؟ (نصف ساعة على أقصى تقدير، مع تكرار كثير).
فالمشكلة ليست في صغر السن أو كبره، وإنما هي في عدم التنظيم، وكثرة التردد بين المناهج.
والله المستعان.

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

> البناء أيسر من الاستئناف.


جزاك الله خيرا أخي البرقاوي على هذه القاعدة، ونلمسها أيضا في قراءة الكُتُب المطوّلة، فلأنْ يقرأ الإنسان كلّ يوم صفحة خيرٌ مِنْ أنْ يترك الكتاب، ويفتح كتبا أخرى ثمّ يعيد النّظر في الأوّل لمواصلة القراءة بعد مدّة، ثمّ يجد نفسه قد نسي بعض ما قرأ ويجد أنّ مواضيع الكتاب لا بدّ من قراءتها متّصلة. فيستأنف من جديد الكتاب، وقد يملّ، كما يحصل هذا لحافظ القرءان أو حافظ المتون، وقد يترك ما هو فيه، ويُسوِّف؛ والتّسويف مِنَ الشّيطان، فعليه بالاستعاذة منه، والتّوكّل على الله، وعليه بذكر أهل العزم، فإنّه بِذِكْرِهم تأتي العزائم، كما قال الشّاعر.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بارك الله فيك أخي الجزائري ، وهذه القاعدة من الشيخ عصام .

----------


## خالد ابو شهد

جُزيت خيرا

----------


## نبض الامة

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو محمد التاجوري

أهم شيء الثبات

----------


## محمد حترش

لكن هناك من الناس من اذا حفظ البيت لايكرره ويكون التكرار ثقيلا عليه ولكن يجعله على لحن انشوده تستقيم مع الابيات وارى انها مجديه لكن على شرط ان تكون محبا للاناشيد فهل هذه ايضا تصلح قاعده

----------


## صاحب السنة

> لكن هناك من الناس من اذا حفظ البيت لايكرره ويكون التكرار ثقيلا عليه ولكن يجعله على لحن انشوده تستقيم مع الابيات وارى انها مجديه لكن على شرط ان تكون محبا للاناشيد فهل هذه ايضا تصلح قاعده


ما أهلك طلاب العلم إلا التوسع في الأناشيد بارك الله فيك

يا شيخنا العزيز ابو الهمام البرقاي جزآك الله خير الجزاء على هذه الفوائد الطيبة أسأل الله أن ينفع بها وبمن كتبها اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو محمد التاجوري

من أهم وسائل تثبيت العلم : العمل به، وتعليمه والتأليف فيه.
وهذه الأصول هي المشار غليها في قوله تعالى: {والعصر إن الإنسان لفي خسر إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبر} [سورة العصر].
فقد حكم الله بالخسران على جميع الناس ثم استثنى من ذلك الذين ءامنوا ما دام ءامنوا فقد حصلوا العلم النافع ثم عملوا ثم دعوا إلى هذا العمل والعلم النافع الذي كان لديهم فأهم وسائل تثبيت العلم العمل به وتعليمه والتأليف والتصنيف .
والعمل بالعلم من أهم ما يثبت العلم، بل هو المقصد الأصلي لطلب العلم. وقد جاء عن السلف: "نادى العلم العمل فإن أجابه وإلا ارتحل".

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> وقبل أن أبدأ بالمسالك لحفظ ألفية ابن مالك، أذكر أمورًا هامَّة يجدرُ بالحافظ التمسكُّ بها:
> (1) استغلال ( وقت السحر إلى طلوع الشمس ) ( بين المغرب والعشاء ) في الحفظ فإنَّ الذهنَ يكونُ صافيًّا نقيًّا.
> (2) البعدُ عن الأماكن التي تكثر فيها الملهيات والمشغلات .
> (3) إخلاصُ النية ، وإخفاء الهمَّة .
> (4) تركُ المعاصي ( شكوتُ إلى وكيع ٍ سوءَ حفظي – فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي)
> (5) الإقلال من الطعام فإنَّ( البطنة تذهب الفطنة )  والحرص على العسل ، والزبيب ، وماء زمزم .
> (6) الجدُّ والمواظبة في الحفظ ( من طلب العلا سهر الليالي ).
> (7) كلَّما شاب بك العمرُ ، خفَّ ضبطُك ، والحفظُ في الصِّغرِ كالنَّقشِ في الحجرِ.


نصائحُ مفيدةٌ .. أحسن الله إليكم وجزاكم خيرا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعا.

----------


## أبو يونس العجماوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وإياكم

----------


## أبو عبيد الله الحسيني

> السَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> وأحسَن ما وجدتُ مِنْ متون الألفيَّة ضبط وتعليق الدُّكتور عبد اللَّطيف بن محمَّد الخطيب، توزيع مكتبة دار العروبة للنَّشر والتَّوزيع في الكويت، الطَّبعة الأولى 1427هـ-2006م، وقد رفع هذه النُّسخة الأخ المساهم -وفَّقه الله لما فيه رضاه-.
> ويُمكِنُ أنْ يستعين بألفيَّة ابن مالك مسموعة بقراءة ياسر النَّشميّ -حفظه الله-، فيُحمِّلُها مِنَ الشَّبكة ويسمعها في ذهابه وإيابه أو وهو يعمل، زيادة على سماعه القرءان الكريم.
> والله الموفِّق.


من أضبط الكتب المطبوعة فى هذا المتن 
ما طُبع بالمطبعة البهية بمـصر , وكذلك ما قام بضبطها محمد البرهامى والأصمعى افندى والشهداوى 
المصححون بالمطبعة الأميرية بدار الكتب المصرية , وهذه الأخيرة موجودة عند أولاد صبيح بالأزهر .
وكلا الطبعتين قديمتان ..

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

اخواني صدر متن الفية ابن مالك قبل  مقابله على ست مخطوطات في طبعة فخمه قطع كبير ورق شمواه والكتابة بخط خطاطين المدينة المنورة على ما اعتقد لدار المنهاج بالرياض فلا تبدلوا بها بديلا فهي من أصح المتون بتحقيق سليمان بن عبدالعزيز العيوني

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

نعم، نسخة رائعة، وقد ضمنتها مكتبي.

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

> نعم، نسخة رائعة، وقد ضمنتها مكتبي.


حيَّاكم الله؛ هل لكم أن تدلوني على روابط النسخ من فضلكم، لأني بحث عنهم فلم أجدهم.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

أفيدونا برابط هذه النسخة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

الى الان اخوتي لم يرفع احد هذه النسخة ونأمل من هو خبير يرفعها لطلاب العلم 
وهنا مقابلة في برنامج مداد مع النحوي الكبير سليمان ابن عبدالعزيز العوني وبرنامج خاص عن كتاب الفية ابن مالك

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

> من أضبط الكتب المطبوعة فى هذا المتن 
> ما طُبع بالمطبعة البهية بمـصر


حقيقة هي كذلك؛ حمل النسخة من مكتبة المصطفى
وهي الطبعة الأولى سنة 1307 هـ

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

إن شاء الله سأحاول اليوم الذهاب لمكتبة لترفعه لي

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

فوائد ممتازة ، جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب.

----------

